# Anyone heard about Nonskimmer recently?



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

I was wondering where Nonskimmer go. Well, I probably now where so I hope he didn't sink but anyone has his adress? I have something for him and would like to send it ASAP... Please PM if anyone has it (doubt it..)...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe he went out on deployment.... Obviously, for OPSEC, he cannot say when and where he is going...


----------



## Maestro (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah. A few weeks back, he PMed me to tell me that he could not complete the correction of my novel because he had to go somewhere. From what I understood, it was something related to his job. He was not very clear, though.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 4, 2006)

He will probably be gone about 6 months, theres nothing on the defence site about it so hes probably not going overseas, just maritime operation.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought so... Damn, I got something he'll surely love...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 4, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe hes doing some recon on that god for saken island just off Greenland in the Canadian Arctic................


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 4, 2006)

Baffin Island?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2006)

1.3-square-kilometre Hans Island


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

Well good luck to him either way.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup, good luck!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 7, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> What is it?



Something interesting and unique...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 7, 2006)

So its not a picture of you then eh?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 8, 2006)

nope, in fact it's a picture of you


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 8, 2006)

that hilarious


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes it is, and I originally posted it, so I'll take ALL that credit, thank u very little...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 8, 2006)

Psis made it ten times better though.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

I think you will find Les posted it in a very similar way...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

for Hussars: http://funnypix.xf.cz/freaks/index.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Maybe hes doing some recon on that god for saken island just off Greenland in the Canadian Arctic................


Nah, I just stepped out for a piss. 

Back now.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2006)

Geez, NS, that was one hell of a piss! How much beer did you have?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2006)

Not nearly enough I'm afraid.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Still a lot for a piss that long...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 23, 2006)

OK, Skim, could you PM your adress, please? I have some beer for you...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice to see you back, NS .


----------

